# City Fido plan and EDGE



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

For the Fido customers out there that are on the City Fido plan, does EDGE work if the right settings are entered? I just opened up Safari and Google loaded.. I just put in the EDGE settings just for fun to see if it'd work, but I loaded the smallest page I could think of just in case the chargse show up.... I didn't actually think it'd work....

internet.fido.ca
fido
fido


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

If anything showed up expect a bill from Mr Rogers and his pet Fido


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kloan said:


> For the Fido customers out there that are on the City Fido plan, does EDGE work if the right settings are entered? I just opened up Safari and Google loaded.. I just put in the EDGE settings just for fun to see if it'd work, but I loaded the smallest page I could think of just in case the chargse show up.... I didn't actually think it'd work....
> 
> internet.fido.ca
> fido
> fido



Yup - it works! I have Fido/City Plan/iPhone...

Careful - if you don't have a data plan the rates are crazy!! Even if you DO have a data plan, the overage rates are insane too (and you WILL go over)! Bring on unlimited data for a reasonable rate... PLEASE!!!!?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok, thanks for the heads up.. I'll wait til my plan is up and running (crossing my fingers my work gets it going)

4 months of unlimited data for $18/month is a great deal IMO... hopefully by the time thats up they'll have something to compete with Bell's $7/month unlimited.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

kloan said:


> Ok, thanks for the heads up.. I'll wait til my plan is up and running (crossing my fingers my work gets it going)
> 
> 4 months of unlimited data for $18/month is a great deal IMO... hopefully by the time thats up they'll have something to compete with Bell's $7/month unlimited.


Maybe you won't get a bill, A guy who works for Rogers gave my brother their password and link, and he's going on the Edge and doesn't get a bill, when I joined Fido for the $18 deal, I had to wait a week for my billing cycle, and they confirmed that Internet/Edge is blocked on my account until that date, but still the Edge was working with the above pass, I browsed for awhile then shut it down (the damn thing is sooooo slow). So when I cancel and have them block the net on my phone at the end of this month. I think the Edge will still work and if I get a bill I'll tell them that they have it blocked so why am I getting a bill? If they say well "Sir you used it" I'll just tell them well I thought I was using my wifi, I think they can't really block this on the iphone or something....


----------

